# New loft being built... Help!



## T Kim (Feb 28, 2015)

So tomorrow my new loft is being built! I have 2 important questions. First, my husband wants to paint the inside wood and nest Boxes. Is this OK? I was thinking it might be bad for the birds if they pick at the wood. Second, they want to use gravel for the sun area because it can be hosed off easier. I think seeds would sprout in that area which might be OK, but am wondering if that type of floor would be sanitary enough for birds? Thanks!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one loft that is painted with latex and one that is stained with latex stain. I don't see the differance in one or the other. I have a third loft that is new and I haven't put any birds in it yet. I think I am going to regret not painting it. When their painted they are very easy to clean. When I say clean I mean like wash the walls down with a wet cloth or spong. I have even power washed both lofts several times with no problems and they dry quickly because the wood is sealed. I don't think I will be able to do that with the new loft. I have heard people say that you should have them unpaintd so the poop dries faster which is tru but they dry faster because the wet goes into the wood. When that happens you create damp wood and damp conditions in the loft. The droppings dry just as fast on painted wood if you have enough air flow in the loft. As far as the gravel goes I would never use it. To many places for stuff to hide that the birds can eat, like old milded feed. I would keep any aviary off the ground no matter how big it is. Just my opinion, others may differ.


----------



## Sky Horse (Feb 18, 2015)

Completely agree. I have three lofts going on four. 

•loft 1 is completely Un touched - just wood and I was pretty sure it would be rebuilt in 2 years - after hearing how much lofts are rebuilt or started over. So I just wanted to see what I liked, and would do differently in a short time frame. 
• I painted every bit of loft #2 - inside and out. It is easy and quick to clean and care for. loft 2 is just wall paint. (Doesn't chip or scratch. But it does wear and will need painting sooner). 

•Loft 3 I painted only the floor with a decking paint sealant. What shady says is true. Poop can dry to bare wood and create other issues. I find this floor a dream! It cleans the easiest and fastest (again ventilation is key in any loft). It is easiest to super clean be it a vac or broom for dust. But even just scraping the floor it's done in minutes and I get more time with my birds. When looking at feathers and bloom on the walls, it's clear to me I will paint the walls come warm weather. 
Loft four will be painted completely, with the deck paint on the floor again. Can't wait for weather to thaw and be on it. It is the replacement for loft 1.
As far as the birds pecking at it - never seen them do it and my other half worries if I will ever come up to the house for meals already haha. So I do sit with them a lot and keep them very tame. Never seen them peck at paint. They have better things to do. 

Confession, yea, I'm already kinda thinking about loft 5... Shhhhhh but yup, deck paint again.

Also agree, ground clearance is important for ventilation as well as helps against predators. I would not use gravel at all. Sand, lose dirt, and a rake is the way to go in my opinion. You will only bury stuff in the gravel and encourage rodents. You will 'wash' things deeper but not cleaner. They'll find it even if you don't see it.


----------



## T Kim (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks you guys! Just what I needed to hear! It will have a floor and definitely be painted! By the way, nice to know I'm not the only one who likes to sit in cage with birds!! Haha!


----------

